

Ask HN: Where/How to learn emacs for Python development? - karangoeluw

Is there any tutorial or screencast FOR PYTHON DEVELOPMENT using emacs? I have gone through the emacs tutorial in the bundle, but I am having a hard time actually using all the hotkeys and shortcuts while in actual development.
======
thaumasiotes
Well, no one ever accused me of being particularly efficient, but what I do is
read the mode documentation (C-h m from a buffer in python mode, or whatever
mode you're trying to investigate). That brings up a description and a list of
all the chords the mode defines, and you can read the docs for any function
listed there that sounds potentially useful.

But my workflow involves fairly few kinds of commands -- open shell, (re)load
buffer into shell, (re)load def statement, that kind of thing. I figure the
load of remembering 300 subtly different commands outweighs the benefit of
having them ready to mind in case circumstance #277 suddenly comes up. If you
really need something, you'll know how to do it (and if you don't, but you
know it's something you want... look up how to specifically do that thing!
Then you'll know).

It may not be impressive, but the lowest-common-denominator approach came in
handy when I wanted to do python development on a windows machine. Install
emacs and it's just like emacs anywhere else.

